# Solved: Excel 2007-not enough resources to display completely



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi guys !

I am working on an excel worksheet. I have enabled the Developer Tab and just added an Active X List Box to the spreadsheet.

Once the List Box is in place, i want it to display contents taken from another spreadsheet within the same workbook. This source spreadsheet has currently a dimension of 100 rows x 8 columns.

The List Box should only display the whole B column, that is a total of 100 items on the list.

On the List Box properties, i set this values:
ListFillRange = Items!$B$2:$B:$100 (that is, to display the values from the "Items" worksheet contained on the column B, starting from row 2 till row 100.

Right after setting this value, i get a dialog box stating "Not Enough Resources to display completely" and that´s it. The List Box stays there, the contents are displayed, but as soon as I click the OK button and select anything within the List Box, the message keeps popping up. This happens everytime i do select any value within the List Box.

After saving the workbook, i close Excel, open it again, the first thing that pops up is the "Not Enough Resources to Display completely" message. I click OK, the List Box is there with its proper contents, but as soon as I try to select anything from the list, the message appears again.

Any ideas on what might be causing this problem ? Thank you all ! 

P.D. All this is being done on a Windows XP machine with Office Professional 2007.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Your problem is you're on a Mac.

Okay, j/k.  A lot of issues could be at work, but sounds like a system problem. Check out these links, they have a lot of solutions to try out, and it's easier to post the links than for me to re-type everything others have typed before me...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313275
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Applications/MS_Office/Excel/Q_21837567.html

HTH


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Zack !

I did forgot to add that i was working on a Windows XP machine, LOL.

I got the first link right, but the problem persists 

Regarding the second link, i was unable to view the answer on that, seems i need something like a membership or so.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

You need to scroll all the way down. It's what they make all non-members do.


----------

